# Kompilacja perla :(

## KooT

Podczas kompilacji (a wlasciwie na koncu) pojawia sie takie cos: 

!!! ERROR: There appears to be FILE SYSTEM CORRUPTION. A file that is listed

!!!        as existing is not capable of being stat'd. If you are using an

!!!        experimental kernel, please boot into a stable one, force an fsck,

!!!        and ensure your filesystem is in a sane state. 'shutdown -Fr now'

!!!        File:  /var/tmp/portage/perl-5.8.2-r1/image/usr/share/man/man3/Hash::Util.tmp

!!!        Error: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/tmp/portage/perl-5.8.2-r1/image/usr/share/man/man3/Hash::Util.tmp'

 :Sad:  robilem fsck i nic nie dalo :/

----------

## Prompty

moja niezawodna n00basowa intuicja mowi mi ze : sprobuj pobrac pakiet z netu jezeli tego nie robisz ... ewentulanie wyhashowac chwilowo w ... /etc/rc.conf lub /etc/make.conf  zeby uzywalo tempa do rozpakowancji .... poza tym sporbowalbym emerge sync  :Smile: 

( co do tych dwoch plikow to nie wiem ktory bo chwilowo zajety jest root  :Smile:  )

----------

## KooT

Juz mi pomogli nakanale #gentoo  :Wink: 

wina byla kernela 2.4.22-gentoo-r4  i ext3 

zmienilem na 2.4.24 i poszlo  :Wink: 

gdzies tam na bugzilli tez jest ten problem opisany  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam !

----------

